# GoPro HD Chin Full Face Helmet Mount



## chronohunter (Jan 12, 2007)

Shot in 960p 4:3 (view in 720p on YouTube). The chin helmet mount is overall better IMO than the Chesty mount. More isolated and natural because it obviously turns with your head and benefits from your head being the most isolated from vibration issues. Slight negatives are a bit of a floating sensation and can't see too much of the bike.

My legs were a bit shot (end of a long ride) so the first couple minutes are a bit boring but the pace picks up as the grade improves

Heil Ranch Colorado Wapiti Downhill Video

Thoughts?


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

I dig the POV, wish a bit more of the bike was visible - just my own preference. Looks smooth, and I sort of like how the movement is isolated like you mentioned. Nice.

Home made mount, or did go-pro come out with another one?


----------



## chronohunter (Jan 12, 2007)

jhazard said:


> I dig the POV, wish a bit more of the bike was visible - just my own preference. Looks smooth, and I sort of like how the movement is isolated like you mentioned. Nice.
> 
> Home made mount, or did go-pro come out with another one?


Thanks for the reply, the chin bar sticks out a good 8" out and 6" up from the where the chest mount sites so that's why you unfortunately loose the great view of the bike the chesty mount gives you. I may space it down in the future and see if I can get the best of both worlds.

Home made CF Mount:

__
https://flic.kr/p/5226924213


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

chronohunter said:


> Thanks for the reply, the chin bar sticks out a good 8" out and 6" up from the where the chest mount sites so that's why you unfortunately loose the great view of the bike the chesty mount gives you. I may space it down in the future and see if I can get the best of both worlds.
> 
> Home made CF Mount:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the photo - give's me ideas for when it gets warmer :thumbsup:


----------



## easymzm (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice video! I was also out riding my Blur XC carbon that day (mine is grey, though). I was also doing Heil and Hall. I remember noticing your camera mount on your full face helmet. Looks like it works really well. Cheers!


----------



## chronohunter (Jan 12, 2007)

easymzm said:


> Nice video! I was also out riding my Blur XC carbon that day (mine is grey, though). I was also doing Heil and Hall. I remember noticing your camera mount on your full face helmet. Looks like it works really well. Cheers!


sorry I didn't spot your bike usually I'm looking for them! Trail is in great shape isn't it:thumbsup:


----------

